# Its Home



## KenL (Jul 3, 2015)

Cant believe it. I ordered a PM450g from Quality Machines on Thursady and it is now sitting in my shop. Way to go Matt. Thanks


----------



## brav65 (Jul 3, 2015)

Congratulations, but it did not happen without pictures!  Matt is the best!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2015)

You know what thay say around here. With out pictures it never happend.


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry for double post.


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2015)

Ok don't see it never happened. I get it. LOL  I haven't got it running yet. I have just built a new shop and  need to run 220 to it. But just looking at it I am impressed!!!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2015)

Still in the wrapper! Cool......................so when can ee expect some chips?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> Still in the wrapper! Cool......................so when can ee expect some chips?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


Soon real soon!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 3, 2015)

Now that is a beauty, thanks for the pics!


----------



## kennyv (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats to you Nice machine


----------



## Dataporter (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm insanely jealous


----------



## ome (Jul 25, 2015)

That is a beauty!
Congrats
Ome


----------



## Coomba (Jul 25, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## jds (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get it running. Just too many irons in the fire right now. LOL


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 26, 2015)

KenL said:


> Thanks guys. Can't wait to get it running. Just too many irons in the fire right now. LOL



 I can relate, I have so many irons in the fire I can no longer see the fire!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> I can relate, I have so many irons in the fire I can no longer see the fire!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


LOL


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 26, 2015)

Lookin' good. this forum, HM convinced me that Quality Machinery really was quality.


----------



## mksj (Jul 27, 2015)

Sweet. Nice to see some newer designs and better quality machines then the typical RF types. This is the first bench top style that I have seen made in Taiwan. A real plus is the X/Y travel, speed range and oiler system. With all that travel, you might consider a power feed at least for the X travel. Look forward to your further comments on your new machine.


----------

